# Kudos to DIK and trade power



## bmilne (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi,
Over several years, communication with Dikhololo has been mediocre at best.  But a couple of years ago a young lady named Judy Osler came on the scene, and she deserves a lot of credit for quick responses to our inquiries.  This year, my four weeks were registered with virtually no hassle or waiting.  I'm sure many others have experienced the same results with Judy (judy@dikhololo.co.za)  I hope many of you will chose to do what I have done...send her a personal email thanking her for her excellent service.

I have noted many commenting on a loss of trade power for Dik.  I am finding the opposite.  Using a 2006 week and comparing it to a new 2007 week:

Hawaii (Nov.-Dec)  2006=0   2007=6
Florida (Jan-Feb)    2006=52  2007=89
Caribbean (Nov-Dec) 2006=3  2007=16

Not a very scientific test, but interesting results nevertheless.

Hope you will take the time to send a note off to Judy expressing your appreciation for the definite improvement in Dik communications.

Regards....Bruce


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 30, 2006)

I suspect that what we are seeing is shades of red.  In the past they all traded the same.  Now there is bright red and there is pink.  The weeks you were assigned seemed to be bright red.  Care to share which ones they were?


----------



## annetteterry (Mar 31, 2006)

I must also say that I received a very prompt response from Judy on several issues.  If she was unable to answer my question or address my issue she told me who to contact.  I will take your advice and send an email complimenting the service.  It would be nice to cc. her supervisor (if any).

I have another post going regarding the reduced trade power I see with my 07 weeks.  I am experiencing the opposite situation.  I have an 06 week left which is showing much more availability than the 07 weeks I just paid for.


----------



## gravedee (Mar 31, 2006)

Geez, what weeks do you have?  How many bedrooms?  Do all 4 weeks trade the same?  I have a 2bd peak school holiday week that I hoped would trade better, but it is trading in the middle of your 2006 and 2007 weeks, and I can't pull jack in Hawaii.  When I bought Dik I bought a peak school holiday week in anticipation that BS would eventually happen, but my week doesn't appear to be as strong as yours.  Frustrating.  Wish we had more specific info regarding what weeks in SA are the strongest.


----------



## SteveChapin (Apr 9, 2006)

This link: http://www.flexiclub.co.za/place.php?id=8050

gives a hint as to how these weeks are valued.   Granted, it's flexiclub, so take it with a grain of salt, but it does jibe with what I've seen.  This is the second year in a row that I've been assigned the worst trading week for a 3BR.  I guess next year I'll have to request specific weeks and see if that helps at all (my week is week 35 for a 3BR "Red").  Hello, Points for Deposit!

So if the OP will tell us which weeks, we can see if this chart corresponds.

sc
--


----------



## wdaveo (Apr 10, 2006)

Hmmm...I thought my DIK weeks were trading pretty well  but according to that chart they are of the lower point range.  Disappointing.   I have a week (or should I say "weak") 16 and a week 39.

Interestingly, my 2007 week was JUST deposited yesterday and is pulling the identical resorts to my 2006 week.  Not sure what that means...maybe the 2007 will end up being a stronger week.


----------



## jackio (Apr 10, 2006)

My 2007 Dik week is pulling much less than my 2006 week.  Also, it was deposited 2 weeks short of 1 year.  I wonder if that makes a difference.


----------



## Dani (Apr 10, 2006)

SteveChapin said:
			
		

> This link: http://www.flexiclub.co.za/place.php?id=8050
> 
> gives a hint as to how these weeks are valued.   Granted, it's flexiclub, so take it with a grain of salt, but it does jibe with what I've seen.  This is the second year in a row that I've been assigned the worst trading week for a 3BR.  I guess next year I'll have to request specific weeks and see if that helps at all (my week is week 35 for a 3BR "Red").  Hello, Points for Deposit!
> 
> ...



  I can't see any chart when I pull up this link, but based upon what another poster has stated..I think my April week is a stinker!!!

  Oh well...like you said....Here I come Points for Deposit


----------



## wdaveo (Apr 10, 2006)

Click on "Points Table" on the right side of the page...it should pull up the chart for you.

Dawn


----------



## Dani (Apr 12, 2006)

wdaveo said:
			
		

> Click on "Points Table" on the right side of the page...it should pull up the chart for you.
> 
> Dawn




  Thanks ...I just checked.  It turns out that in the scheme of things, my April week gets a decent amount of points.


----------

